
Ask HN: Looking for a specific HN post about music notation - marcelnita
It was posted earlier this year or late last year. It was about representing tones with symbols like dashes, dots and lines (as far as I remember). It linked to Wikipedia.<p>Anybody knows what I&#x27;m talking about? I don&#x27;t need the article itself, the name of that methodology for representing tones would suffice.<p>Thank you!
======
GrumpyNl
look at the bottom of this page, is that what you are looking for?
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:Modern_musical_symbo...](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:Modern_musical_symbols)

